# Excited about our new band!



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Got together with some friends last night for our first jam/practice. I haven't been in a band for years and it went great! It's a five-piece with guitar, bass, keys, vocals/guitar, and a drummer. Besides the lead vocalist, the rest of us all sing as well, so I really expect good things to come of this. We plan on playing less-than-overplayed covers and maybe some originals, and with a great keyboardist and excellent lead vocalist in the group, the sky's the limit for us to have some fun and play some stuff that the rest of the bands in our little town might not attempt. It's just for fun right now, nothing too serious, but can you tell I'm excited about it?
-Mikey


----------

